# Continental Kit / E&G Bumperkit



## DeejayJones

Hey❗ I need some help locating someone that’s will to sell me a continental kit for my car plz & thanks 😊


----------



## Kiloz

DeejayJones said:


> Hey❗ I need some help locating someone that’s will to sell me a continental kit for my car plz & thanks 😊


----------

